# Newish member



## chan1983

Morning everyone hope you alll well. I am looking to meet people in the same situation as me and make new friends. I am 27 years old and i have pcos. I was on clomid 50mg last year and on the 2nd month of trying i was lucky to fall pregnant but miscarried at 7 weeks. We was gutted that this happened went back onto clomid for another 4 months but had no luck so went back to the hospital in april and have been given tamoxifen 20mg to take - which i am starting today, wish me luck.
Would really like to hear your stories and successes while ttc, please add me as a friend and hopefully we'll be successful together in our journeys.

Wishing you all good luck x :happydance:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## chan1983

thanks x


----------



## MoominMummy

Welcome!


----------



## chan1983

I see that your expecting, so how far gone are you? Congratulations to ya x


----------



## odd_socks

*hello and welcome *


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome xx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Ame

Welcome! I'm 28 and we've been TTC for 2.5 yrs. We are now on a wait list to start the process of IVF. I've miscarried twice and I'm worried its going to be hard to let my guard down the next time I get a positive. Anyway I just joined this site today and I LOVE all the info and I know you'll get tons of support.


----------



## chan1983

Ame i'm sorry to hear your story. I really hope ivf works out for you. Its so hard not to get excited when you see a positive as you just want everything to be ok. You know what they say 3rd time lucky and all that. Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Ame

chan1983 said:


> Ame i'm sorry to hear your story. I really hope ivf works out for you. Its so hard not to get excited when you see a positive as you just want everything to be ok. You know what they say 3rd time lucky and all that. Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


Thank you very much. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you as well. I'm hoping by the time we get started with the IVF I've relaxed a bit.


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi, this is my first post & I'm not sure whether this is the right place to put it, or if I have to start a new thread...?


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/welcome2.gif


----------



## chan1983

hi poppypainting,

You can do you own to meet friends on here or you can tag onto someone else's. How are you? So how long have you been ttc for? I'm been trying for a year with medication as i have pcos. Have you had any luck yet? x


----------



## chan1983

Thank you hakunamatata. I'm a huge disney fan so loving the pic. How are you? I can see that your wtt, when are you going to start? x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi! Welcome to bnb:flower:


----------



## chan1983

thanks xxxjacxxx, how are you? x


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## chan1983

Thanks angle2010, how are you? x


----------



## v2007

:hi:

Welcome. 

V xxx


----------



## vaniilla

*Welcome to BnB *


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## PoppyPainting

Nice and friendly to see all the welcomes on here! my husband and i ttc for 3 years with no success, then we had a break because i had an operation on my spine. we've been trying again now for 21/2 years and i went to the docs for tests cos clearly something wasn't working. turns out i had endo but with no obvious symptoms and my other half has poor shape to his sperm (can't remeber the name of it). they cleared the endo, tried me on clomid for 3 months which gave me and dh the worst thrush EVER now trying iui. first month last month because i grew 3 big follies and the risk of triplets was too high, now trying again this month, started first injection tonight...! fx


----------



## TwilightAgain

:wave: Welcome to BnB :flow:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## KateyCakes

Welcome :flower:


----------



## jess1983

Good luck on your journey and welcome to BNB. The most addicting site lol


----------



## chan1983

PoppyPainting said:


> Nice and friendly to see all the welcomes on here! my husband and i ttc for 3 years with no success, then we had a break because i had an operation on my spine. we've been trying again now for 21/2 years and i went to the docs for tests cos clearly something wasn't working. turns out i had endo but with no obvious symptoms and my other half has poor shape to his sperm (can't remeber the name of it). they cleared the endo, tried me on clomid for 3 months which gave me and dh the worst thrush EVER now trying iui. first month last month because i grew 3 big follies and the risk of triplets was too high, now trying again this month, started first injection tonight...! fx

Thanks PoppyPainting. Sorry to here about your journey but hopefully your'll have a very happy journey from now on and get your BFP very soon. What cd are you on? I'm on cd10 and accoding to cbfm i'm on 2 bars so gonna have a very busy few day havng :sex:, lol. sorry if if tmi. I will be testing just before i go on holiday for my wedding ann so preying that it all works out. When do you test? Will keep my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## chan1983

jess1983 said:


> Good luck on your journey and welcome to BNB. The most addicting site lol

Thanks Jess i'm already addicted to it. Its nice to be able to talk to eople in the same boat as you as my friends don't understand what i'm going through. So how are you? x


----------



## chan1983

So Twilight again i see that your broody are you ttc at the moment?

Thanks for the welcomes everyone. It nice to be able to speak different people and read their stories and then offer advice as there is loads of it on here. Plus you all now how rubbish some doctors can be so who better to speak to than the women who have or are going through this.
Any one looking for ttc buddies, if so request me as friends and i'll happily stalk you on your journeys x


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi Chan1983, I'm cycle day 3, so I'm a bit behind you. I don't know yet when my iui will be, need to phone the hospital tomorrow to let them know i came on fri afternoon then they'll book scans and iui! Last month they were going to go for cycle day 18 but then my eggs grew faster than they expected so i think this month they will monitor closer towards the iui date. do you have a lot of probs with the pcos? can they do stuff to help you?


----------



## chan1983

PoppyPainting said:


> Hi Chan1983, I'm cycle day 3, so I'm a bit behind you. I don't know yet when my iui will be, need to phone the hospital tomorrow to let them know i came on fri afternoon then they'll book scans and iui! Last month they were going to go for cycle day 18 but then my eggs grew faster than they expected so i think this month they will monitor closer towards the iui date. do you have a lot of probs with the pcos? can they do stuff to help you?

I suffer with quite a few symptoms of pcos weight gain, which you the struggle to lose, no or few periods at times and cysts on my ovaries also we have a chance of diabetes. They can't cure it so i'll always have it. Some people with pcos can get pregnant on their own while others need help with clomid, tamoxifen, ivf and possibly some others drugs. Some people could find that they will never get pregnant with it which is really sad. The good thing for me is i did get pregnant with help but then miscarried. So i just need to get to try to get pregnant again which is becoming the hard part. Hoping these new tables will work for me so fingers crossed.
Let us know how you get on with the iui - fingers crossed for you to xx


----------



## PoppyPainting

sorry to hear of your m/c, it ttc can be a long hard journey can't it...


----------



## chan1983

Thanks, it happened last year. Didn't cope for quite a while but i'm ok now. Yeah it can be a long journey even when you don't have any problems. Our time will come soon tho x


----------



## BROWNEYEZ

Welcome and best wishes!


----------



## chan1983

Thanks browneyez, how are you? How long have you been trying to conceive? I've been with dh foe 8 years and never used anything but have only really been trying since last year in July. What cd are you on? I'm on cd12 x


----------



## PoppyPainting

What tablets are you on Chan??Is it Clomid or something else? And are you getting much support from your doc or hospital?:I've found that now I'm in the system the support id good, the fertility nurses at my local hospital are great, and my was great. It was the waiting around between tests and appts and treatments got really frustrating..Good luck thumbup:


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi Chan how's it going?
I added you as a friend! :hugs:
I'm waiting to go to the hospital tomorrow for a scan to see how far along my follies are and hopefully get an iui date. Don't know if it'll be this week or next. what cycle day are you now? in the 2 ww yet or still :sex: like mad?
Pop x


----------



## chan1983

PoppyPainting said:


> Hi Chan how's it going?
> I added you as a friend! :hugs:
> I'm waiting to go to the hospital tomorrow for a scan to see how far along my follies are and hopefully get an iui date. Don't know if it'll be this week or next. what cycle day are you now? in the 2 ww yet or still :sex: like mad?
> Pop x

Hi ya poppy hows you? I'm feeling a bit low at the moment. I'm not sure if i have ovulated this month. I did have cm yesterday which had brown streaks of blood in it and thats never happened before so really confused. I do have a blood test of Friday so hopefully i will know more then. I'm currently on cd 17. Still having :sex: well later tonight but then we can have a rest and see what happens.
Hope your scan goes well tomorrow for ya, will keep my fingers crossed for ya. Let me know how you get on and when your iui date will be? xx


----------



## PoppyPainting

It could have been inplantation bleeding if u r lucky... Do you use any thing so u know when you ovulate? i had a clear blue fertility monitor so i knew exactly when to :sex:
- not that that worked 4 us!
I had a scan this afternoon and they suprised me by saying they were going to do my iui weds!!!!!:happydance: Good luck with your blood test.:hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: welcome


----------



## chan1983

PoppyPainting said:


> It could have been inplantation bleeding if u r lucky... Do you use any thing so u know when you ovulate? i had a clear blue fertility monitor so i knew exactly when to :sex:
> - not that that worked 4 us!
> I had a scan this afternoon and they suprised me by saying they were going to do my iui weds!!!!!:happydance: Good luck with your blood test.:hugs:

Thanks for the info poppy but i'm sure its not that as the cbfm says that i'm ovulating today so really :happydance: so gonna be :sex: it tonight as this will more than likely be my last chance this month. I really hope the cbfm works for us or it will be a waste of money and time.

So pleased you had good news from the scan. Will keep my fingers crossed for you chick and hoping that you get your :bfp: very soon. Keep me updated x


----------



## CRWx

Welcome to BnB hun! :hugs:

:flow: xx


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi Chan had my iui today. seemed to go ok. the nurse said his sample was excellent! so really pleased. am now officially in the 2ww. Hows your 2ww going?


----------



## chan1983

PoppyPainting said:


> Hi Chan had my iui today. seemed to go ok. the nurse said his sample was excellent! so really pleased. am now officially in the 2ww. Hows your 2ww going?

Hey hun glad it well well for you. keeping fingers crossed for ya. I'm now in the 2 week wait now too as cbfm went down to 2 bars this morning. My af is due on the 4th so will be testing around then. What date will you be testing on. Found out another friend is pregnant today pleased for her but i hate the fact its not working for me. Just want to try and stay positive but finding it a bit hard. sending you :hugs: hun and hoping we get our :bfp: very soon xx


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hey Chan I've been told to test on the 7th, only 3 days later fingers crossed for us both:hugs:


----------



## chan1983

Well keep me updated on how things are going and if you get any signs xx


----------

